# consumer rights



## bambitova (Jun 24, 2013)

if I buy something and after eight weeks there is a fault is it the shop that i bought it from responsible to contact the maker .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bambitova said:


> if I buy something and after eight weeks there is a fault is it the shop that i bought it from responsible to contact the maker .


:welcome:

I can't remember how long exactly, but yes, after a certain amount of time the shop is no longer responsible & you have to return things to the manufacturer

hopefully someone else will know how long for sure

8 weeks does sound about right though, iirc


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I was once told it was one month (four weeks to be precise) by an assistant in Eroski. Another shop once told me that the guarantee for an item was two years but in order for the guarantee to be acceptable I also had to keep the packaging...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It is the shop's responsibility for the first 6 months to replace defective items. After that period they have to return it for inspection/repair up to the remaining part of the 2 years.
Yes youneed to keep the packaging, that's the same the world over. One thing you should do is always photo copy the receipt otherwise if you need it after a year or so it will probably have faded to the extent that you cannot read anything !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> It is the shop's responsibility for the first 6 months to replace defective items. After that period they have to return it for inspection/repair up to the remaining part of the 2 years.
> Yes youneed to keep the packaging, that's the same the world over. One thing you should do is always photo copy the receipt otherwise if you need it after a year or so it will probably have faded to the extent that you cannot read anything !


this was asked on a Fb group - a woman who has a retail store has said that the law states that up to 15 days the store is supposed to replace

after 15 days they have to contact the supplier who will decide whether it's replace or repair

I'll ask her if there's anything specific about refunds


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bambitova said:


> if I buy something and after eight weeks there is a fault is it the shop that i bought it from responsible to contact the maker .


Yes! The shop you bought it from are responsible. They contact the manufacturer on your behalf and depending what the item is will depend on what they do about the fault, but "the sales of goods act" (EU) states that it must be fit for purpose.

(Dictated to me by my half asleep electronic retailer husband)

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> this was asked on a Fb group - a woman who has a retail store has said that the law states that up to 15 days the store is supposed to replace
> 
> after 15 days they have to contact the supplier who will decide whether it's replace or repair
> 
> I'll ask her if there's anything specific about refunds


have had a reply... up to 15 days you're entitled to a refund or replacement

after that time the shoption has contact the supplier/manufacturer & they decide on the course of ac


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> have had a reply... up to 15 days you're entitled to a refund or replacement
> 
> after that time the shoption has contact the supplier/manufacturer & they decide on the course of ac


I'd nudge her towards this;

ECC-Net: consumer advice for your EU shopping trips: 2-year guarantee and more


" In some countries, once the first 6 months of the two-year guarantee period have passed, you may need to prove that the product was faulty or not as advertised when you received it, if the seller contests this. In some countries, there are also deadlines for contacting the seller after discovering the defect."


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Dictated to me by my half asleep electronic retailer husband
> 
> Jo xxx


"Electronic husband" That's not one of those that makes embarrassing buzzing noises, is it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> "Electronic husband" That's not one of those that makes embarrassing buzzing noises, is it?


....... funny you should say that....lol

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this him ? 

ASIMO by Honda | The World's Most Advanced Humanoid Robot


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Is this him ?
> 
> ASIMO by Honda | The World's Most Advanced Humanoid Robot


No, they were having difficulty finding volunteers so he is one of the next generation of kamikaze pilots.


----------

